# Attorney for FM3



## cheri7 (Nov 24, 2009)

My husband and I recently moved to Ajijic, and we drove in on an FMT last week. We are interested in getting a FM3, and would like to know if anyone has any recommendations on the best way to approach this. 

Does obtaining an attorney give better chances of having your visa approved? Also, are their any attorneys that you would recommend in the Ajijic/Chapala area who could help us with this? We've seen lots of ads on the mail highway for immigration help, but would like to go to someone who is recommended.

Any and all information on this process would be appreciated.  It would also be helpful to know how much we should expect to pay per application including attorney fees.

Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome.
You must apply no later than 30 days before your FMT is to expire. It is a process that you can do yourself, but at the moment, you'll have to do it in Guadalajara, at the Federal building, Fourth floor. Mornings are best. On your first visit, you will receive an instruction sheet for the documents you will need, the amount to pay at a bank with a SAT form, etc. Then, on a second visit, you will drop off the completed documents. (There is a wonderful lady, Maria, at a papeleria near Mario's Restaurant in San Antonio Tlayacapan, near the square, who will complete the forms for you for something like 60 or 70 pesos; all neatly typed and double checked, including the letter you need in Spanish. No need for an attorney or other agent to overcharge you and maybe get it wrong anyway. Then, after drop off, you will have a letter telling you when to pick up your FM3. It takes time, but can be an enjoyable learning experience. Remember, you won't be alone & you might even find others to go with you, who need the same thing, or to renew theirs, as we will have to do soon. INM has been coming to Chapala, but with the new changes in the works, it seems they won't be here for the foreseeable future. There may be even more confusion when the changes take place on May 1st.


----------



## cheri7 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks so much RV ******... so would you suggest getting this process done now, or wait until a month or so before the FMT expires?


----------



## bournemouth (May 15, 2007)

cheri7 said:


> Thanks so much RV ******... so would you suggest getting this process done now, or wait until a month or so before the FMT expires?


Cheri - wait until after the Easter holidays if you can. I know that RVGringo believes in doing all this yourself but with the changes in the immigration laws about to take place on May 1 and with immigration not arriving in Chapala at the moment, I suggest you use a facilitator - it will relieve stress and is worth the money - at least in my opinion. We use Ajijic Law on the carretera near Plaza Bugambilias:


Ajijic Legal and Immigration Services Adriana Perez Flores


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Immediately would be good, although you can wait a while if you have a 180 day FMT (Check that), and do it well before 150 days, but some time after the May 1st changes, when there may be a bit of confusion and delay with the new procedures. I would favor sooner than later.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

cheri7 said:


> Thanks so much RV ******... so would you suggest getting this process done now, or wait until a month or so before the FMT expires?


I second Ajijic Law. For about $800 pesos they do it all for you on normal renewals and a little bit more on your first because you have to go to Guad in person. They take you to Guad for your first and 5 year re-do's.

Normally I suggest picking a time of year convenient for yearly renewals - like when you'll most likely be here. Now you may want to wait awhile to avoid the confusion of this new Visa plan .... and definately wait 'till well beyond Semana Santa. Talk to Ajijic Law - they'll make it easy


----------



## floridagal (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi, Cheri7,

I took a little different approach... a highly recommended lawyer who is now also my friend here in Chapala. She's a little more expensive than what I see quoted here but to me, not having to go to Guadalajara at all was well worth it. She told me which photographer to use right on main street here in Chapala. She does all the paperwork, her brother (who's also an atty) takes it all to GDL and gets the main work done... then she let me know when it was ready to do... we went to the courthouse in Chapala on a day the people are here and I got fingerprinted right there and got my first FM3 without ever having to go out of town or try to figure stuff out on my own.

PM me for her phone number and email if you want to work with her. She is trustworthy, totally bilingual, KNOWS HER STUFF and gets it done right the first time. It's $600 pesos for the translation of your last three bank statements and $3,500 pesos for her complete services -- including accompanying you to the courthouse for the finalizations. Wonderful lady you'll be glad to get to know, too.

Just my two cents 
Donna


----------



## floridagal (Jan 4, 2009)

A "P.S." to my post:

My lawyer told me as long as your application is IN *by* the expiration date, you are ok... but even one day late causes problems (and who wants to deal with those?) so be sure you have your application FILED before the FM-T expires.

The photo place is in the alley by the cow on main and it's called *Photo Luz* and she speaks English and she gets the pictures correct the first go-round so you don't end up with those kinds of problems, either.

Hope this all helps,
Donna


----------



## raquellee (Mar 29, 2010)

floridagal said:


> Hi, Cheri7,
> 
> I took a little different approach... a highly recommended lawyer who is now also my friend here in Chapala. She's a little more expensive than what I see quoted here but to me, not having to go to Guadalajara at all was well worth it. She told me which photographer to use right on main street here in Chapala. She does all the paperwork, her brother (who's also an atty) takes it all to GDL and gets the main work done... then she let me know when it was ready to do... we went to the courthouse in Chapala on a day the people are here and I got fingerprinted right there and got my first FM3 without ever having to go out of town or try to figure stuff out on my own.
> 
> ...


Hello Floridagal, I just joined this expat right now. I am trying my best to figure out how to navigate but may take awhile till I figure it out. I read this note that you put into to Cheri7 and I would like to know if i may have the name of this lawyer friend as well. My name is raquellee. I am in need of a safe lawyer that will help me not have to travel back and forth on a tourist visa like I have been doing for the past 3 years. I have 4 kids and am married to a Mexican citizen. If I could have this number too I would love you for it.


----------



## floridagal (Jan 4, 2009)

raquelle - I just PM'd you with Marta's contact info. Once I get her permission, I might be able to post it in the forum... but I respect her privacy so won't do that at this point. 

She's safe, kind, and a really nice person and very smart so you can't go wrong.


----------



## raquellee (Mar 29, 2010)

floridagal said:


> raquelle - I just PM'd you with Marta's contact info. Once I get her permission, I might be able to post it in the forum... but I respect her privacy so won't do that at this point.
> 
> She's safe, kind, and a really nice person and very smart so you can't go wrong.


Thank you soooo much. I will be in Jalisco next week. I will talk with my husband and go from there. You are one more step up my ladder of peace of mind.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Please note:
INM is no longer coming to Chapala, for the time being. You'll have to go to Guadalajara for immigration services at the federal building, fourth floor.
The prices you quoted are outrageous!
You must apply for an FM3 30 days, or more, before your FMT expires.
Forum members should refrain from posting anyone's personal information and may not advertise without a Premium Membership.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

floridagal said:


> Hi, Cheri7,
> It's $600 pesos for the translation of your last three bank statements and $3,500 pesos for her complete services -- including accompanying you to the courthouse for the finalizations. Wonderful lady you'll be glad to get to know, too.


In five years I've never had bank statements translated. Ajijic Law is very professional, do lots of visas and speak English for 1/4 the price

BTW ... the COW that people use for a landmark is no longer there


----------



## raquellee (Mar 29, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Please note:
> INM is no longer coming to Chapala, for the time being. You'll have to go to Guadalajara for immigration services at the federal building, fourth floor.
> The prices you quoted are outrageous!
> You must apply for an FM3 30 days, or more, before your FMT expires.
> Forum members should refrain from posting anyone's personal information and may not advertise without a Premium Membership.


I am sorry. I just needed help. I have spent the last 3 years in Cuernavaca area getting the run around from the immigration, paying for things that didnt need to be and I have had to travel back and forth on a tourist visa with 4 kids every 6 months, uplifting their schooling and spending tons of money on airlines for what seems to me could be a problem resolved because other people live in Mexico. So frustration and a bit of being desperate for help has brought me here as of yesterday. Making a friend with floridagal and getting advice was a true blessing to me, honestly. It was about helping a fellow expat in desparate need of answers as a friend that she was telling me about the lawyer, not about drumming up business for a lawyer as in advertising. Ok? it was an act of friendship not an advertisement.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The prices quoted to you would indicate that you are being set up to be taken advantage of. The highest price I've ever heard is about 700 pesos. It is also a process that you can do yourself. Local lawyers and 'facilitators' frequently foul up the process and there are changes happening a month from now.
In your case, you haven't explained "the run around". If you are applying for an FM3 for yourself, and for your children, there are financial requirements that you must prove and other documents that you must provide. If you can do these things, it should be fairly easy. The only complication I can see is that you may be younger and not fit the 'rentista' (retired) category. That would only leave the FM3 status as 'dependiente' (dependent of a Mexican or another foreigner) unless you are married, and can prove it, to a Mexican and want to apply for an FM2, instead of an FM3, as an Inmigrante Familiar, with the intention to become permanent immigrants and/or naturalized citizens of Mexico.
There is no 'fighting these cases' with INM and lawyers aren't necessary for the process. If you have language limitations, just find a bilingual friend or translator to go with you.
You should not be paying for 'things that needn't be'. It is all very straight forward. You just have a lot of paperwork with five people and may have to do yours first, so the children can be dependents of a legal foreigner. I assume that might be the case. I would need more details of your situation in order to be better informed.


----------



## raquellee (Mar 29, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> The prices quoted to you would indicate that you are being set up to be taken advantage of. The highest price I've ever heard is about 700 pesos. It is also a process that you can do yourself. Local lawyers and 'facilitators' frequently foul up the process and there are changes happening a month from now.
> In your case, you haven't explained "the run around". If you are applying for an FM3 for yourself, and for your children, there are financial requirements that you must prove and other documents that you must provide. If you can do these things, it should be fairly easy. The only complication I can see is that you may be younger and not fit the 'rentista' (retired) category. That would only leave the FM3 status as 'dependiente' (dependent of a Mexican or another foreigner) unless you are married, and can prove it, to a Mexican and want to apply for an FM2, instead of an FM3, as an Inmigrante Familiar, with the intention to become permanent immigrants and/or naturalized citizens of Mexico.
> There is no 'fighting these cases' with INM and lawyers aren't necessary for the process. If you have language limitations, just find a bilingual friend or translator to go with you.
> You should not be paying for 'things that needn't be'. It is all very straight forward. You just have a lot of paperwork with five people and may have to do yours first, so the children can be dependents of a legal foreigner. I assume that might be the case. I would need more details of your situation in order to be better informed.


You have just made me smile and breathe a little, wow. ok, well the situation, is this. I am married in the Cuernavaca court. Which a man over the phone in the American Embassy in Mexico told me that the immigration in Cuernavaca should have had us set up with residency while we were getting married, but instead the immigration in Cuernavaca was at that time telling me that marriage and residency are two separate issues and are unrelated. Instead they are telling me the requirement is a proven $3,000 or so notorized income bank statement. This is a dead end of course. I asked my father who is near retirement if we could place my name on his account soley for a proof of income, but he is not comfortable with another country having access to his personal information like that. Applying for dependent of Mexican citizen (my husband) may hit a wall as he makes harldy nothing for wages. For the past 3 years in Mexico we have been living off of money that we had saved beforehand, 2 different income tax returns from me, money from my father, like a few hundred a month, and then my husbands 800 pesos per week. Hence we are selling our home in Cuernavaca which is a money pit when you are poor, and we are moving to Jalisco to live with his parents and invest in land property in that area. I have wondered if we opened up a business selling ice cream if this would be enough proof for a dependent family to my husband. I dont know the money value of prooving you can support a family as a Mexican citizen, but if it is anywhere close to the $3,000 USD per month that is not going to be reality ever. Our two babies (2 yrs and newborn) are his and mine. The older 2 that are 10 and 11 are mine to previous marriage upon which I have sole custody and he has had all rights obliviated due to his extensive problems and he is actually not allowed to contact us in any way. I do not have any ties to him at all not even a support. They have been attending public school averaging B's in Mexico. So they are fluent, but I am better at understanding and reading than I am at with my choppy broken spanish english speaking. What do you think...I am not sure if this is the info that you were talking about needing more or not.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will have obviously satisfied the marriage requirements, but you will need to prove residency by CFE and/or Telmex bills in your name or your husband's name. This might not be the time to sell your property, as it is your only 'anchor' as a family.
Your joint children might possibly qualify as dependents and/or assimilated people, since they are your present Mexican husband's children. The other two might have to have FM2 status for a couple of years. Since you aren't totally fluent and aculturated, you probably couldn't be considered assimilated.
You really are in a bind, without the necessary financial resources; which really need to be your own. I wish I could offer more suggestions.


----------



## floridagal (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Sparks & RV,

Thanks for the 'heads up' on the various topics. It was my first FM-3 and I just wanted it done and over with the first time out. I will be smarter the next time!! The IMS was in Chapala this month (early on, though... ) and my atty. accompanied me for translating, etc.

I didn't mean to sound like I was advertising, I was just trying to help others by sharing how I did mine, but Ajijic Law sounds like the more affordable option now that I know about them. Maybe it was an older law about having bank statements translated into Spanish... and I scribbled out the account number on all the pages... I felt that was nobody's business but mine!! 

This forum is such a great place to glean information... it's part of what helped me learn what I needed to do then and in the future. It's hard work and it's much appreciated!


----------



## raquellee (Mar 29, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> You will have obviously satisfied the marriage requirements, but you will need to prove residency by CFE and/or Telmex bills in your name or your husband's name. This might not be the time to sell your property, as it is your only 'anchor' as a family.
> Your joint children might possibly qualify as dependents and/or assimilated people, since they are your present Mexican husband's children. The other two might have to have FM2 status for a couple of years. Since you aren't totally fluent and aculturated, you probably couldn't be considered assimilated.
> You really are in a bind, without the necessary financial resources; which really need to be your own. I wish I could offer more suggestions.


So what you say is our two babies - no problem. There could be a problem with me since I am not fluent, but as his wife, would probably not qualify as a dependent of my husband since he doesnt have alot of money. And my two other kids would perhaps make it with an FM 2, would I too require an FM2 then if I would not qualify for dependent to my husband. You mentioned before that an FM2 is pricey, more-so than an FM3? In what way? Do you mean that the requirement of $1,000 per month plus $500 per dependent is actually more?
I will talk to my husband about the house, but the main reason we are doing this is to eliviate my father's monthly help and moving in with his parents seemed to do this. And then use the money from the sale of the house to invest in something else.
Ok so I realize the bind I am in. I have realized this from the start but always thought there would be a way to do this after all the rocks were turned. You are knowledgeable? My husband has been in the US previous illegally and was pulled over for expired tags. And we could fight this with family unity, but he had been here once before this even when he was younger and he got a traffidc ticket and we figure that there is a record of his illegal entry at two different times. Therefore eliminating chances of him in the US.
I cant leave my two older kids in the US, because there is no one else but me to raise them. I have these babies that need their father as he needs them. I want to have my family together. This is crazy. 
Tell me what you think straight up.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Please remember that I have no real capacity to advise, but can only give you my opinions from my own experience, that of others and what I know from reading the requirements.
Frankly, and you aren't going to like this & it is painful to even suggest it, but I think you are in trouble. Love can't actually "conquer all" and marrying an illegal alien in the USA always leads to heartbreak. It has happened in our family and did not end well either. You will probably have to return, with the children, to the USA, where you can find work and support yourself as best you can. How often you can visit Mexico to be with your husband will have to depend upon your joint financial capabilities in the future. You have a heavy responsibility for the next 20 years.
You can't fight the 'rules' as they are there for a reason; the good of Mexico, which is certainly not a 'nanny state' or a welfare state. Poverty in Mexico can be brutal and we know of a young teenaged gal who recently committed suicide because she was tired of being hungry. Honestly, there are too many trying to be 'ambulatores' and ice cream melts away quickly. It takes a lot of money to start any new business and those who try must have the resources to last a long time, maybe years, before turning any real profit. I think putting your limited money into such an idea is probably futile. What you need is real jobs and they are hard to find in Mexico, or anywhere, even with advanced degrees and experience right now. Mexico doesn't want, or need, more desperate people. It is unfortunate, but true. What you want, may not be what is.


----------



## raquellee (Mar 29, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Please remember that I have no real capacity to advise, but can only give you my opinions from my own experience, that of others and what I know from reading the requirements.
> Frankly, and you aren't going to like this & it is painful to even suggest it, but I think you are in trouble. Love can't actually "conquer all" and marrying an illegal alien in the USA always leads to heartbreak. It has happened in our family and did not end well either. You will probably have to return, with the children, to the USA, where you can find work and support yourself as best you can. How often you can visit Mexico to be with your husband will have to depend upon your joint financial capabilities in the future. You have a heavy responsibility for the next 20 years.
> You can't fight the 'rules' as they are there for a reason; the good of Mexico, which is certainly not a 'nanny state' or a welfare state. Poverty in Mexico can be brutal and we know of a young teenaged gal who recently committed suicide because she was tired of being hungry. Honestly, there are too many trying to be 'ambulatores' and ice cream melts away quickly. It takes a lot of money to start any new business and those who try must have the resources to last a long time, maybe years, before turning any real profit. I think putting your limited money into such an idea is probably futile. What you need is real jobs and they are hard to find in Mexico, or anywhere, even with advanced degrees and experience right now. Mexico doesn't want, or need, more desperate people. It is unfortunate, but true. What you want, may not be what is.


I didnt like it at all you are right. But after I wipe away the tears, I am still who I am and I am going to figure this out. Nothing that is worthwhile is easy. I am not stupid in love, I am a person that is well aware of the hardships of life several times over in my past 40 years and also I do not give up. And I do love my husband, and I dont believe in fairytales either. So what question I would like answered from you without judgement is than it is possible or not in your opinion to meet the requirements of support of an american family by my husband the Mexican citizen IF he did indeed own and operate a successful business? Do you know what the income required for a citizen to claim each foreigner is?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You seem to be very level headed and genuinely determined to solve this problem. I certainly hope that you can find a way. I'm sure that you and your husband can go to the Mexican government website and find the INM requirements for immigration in all of the various circumstances. I am at a bit of a loss to answer your question accurately, as I don't know the financial requirements for an FM2, which is what you and the children really need, as family members. It might be less, or it might be the same as any individual. By the way, owning property can give you a discount on those requirements for an FM2 but not an FM3. That said, the current FM3 requirement is around the equivalent of $1150 USD per person, per month. The FM2 is about $1836 per month but dependents, such as your children, may be given up to a 50% discount, as I understand it. So, my best estimate is that for FM3s with no ability to immigrate or get naturalized, but the ability to come and go and have a US vehicle (cheaper costs), You and the kids would need to prove a monthly income of almost $6000.00 USD. However, the FM2 with higher cost to apply and to maintain every year, but with restrictions on travel out of Mexico and a five year limit on keeping a US vehicle; but with possible discounts, could actually require less, about $5500 per month, as long as you own property and can show CFE bills, escritura, paid taxes, etc. So, that part is about the same, unless it is less for a wife & children of a citizen. That, you'll have to ask INM or find it at their website. The costs are expressed as a multiple of the daily minimum wage in your area, so you'll have to do the math.
Certainly, if your husband were to suddenly become an upstanding businessman or gainfully employed with a salary (not a grey market occupation) and taxable income, things might be somewhat easier. Remember that you'll have to prove all of these qualifications annually, until you can become 'inmigrado' in five years, or naturalized, by Foreign Affairs, not INM, in as little as two years. The two older children might them become 'asimilados'.
I don't have any idea of the husband's income requirement, or if it even makes a difference; but I'm sure it should. Again, I sure don't know all the answers or even all the possibilities. You really must go online to the Secretaria de Gobernacion, Instituto Nacional de Migraciøn, to begin searching for details that might help you design your next move. I suggest that you do that, in depth, before even considering the assistance of an attorney, who may know less than you will unless he is a very experienced immigration attorney with a good track record. Many just do routine applications and renewals. Your case is much more involved and may take several steps; you first, then the children, for example. Remember, Mexican hate to say 'no' or give bad news, but love to keep on charging you for 'helping'.
I really do hope you can find a way and that you'll keep us informed on your progress. I'm sure that there are others on the forum who may have other suggestions or are just quietly rooting for your success. Buena suerte.


----------



## raquellee (Mar 29, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> You seem to be very level headed and genuinely determined to solve this problem. I certainly hope that you can find a way. I'm sure that you and your husband can go to the Mexican government website and find the INM requirements for immigration in all of the various circumstances. I am at a bit of a loss to answer your question accurately, as I don't know the financial requirements for an FM2, which is what you and the children really need, as family members. It might be less, or it might be the same as any individual. By the way, owning property can give you a discount on those requirements for an FM2 but not an FM3. That said, the current FM3 requirement is around the equivalent of $1150 USD per person, per month. The FM2 is about $1836 per month but dependents, such as your children, may be given up to a 50% discount, as I understand it. So, my best estimate is that for FM3s with no ability to immigrate or get naturalized, but the ability to come and go and have a US vehicle (cheaper costs), You and the kids would need to prove a monthly income of almost $6000.00 USD. However, the FM2 with higher cost to apply and to maintain every year, but with restrictions on travel out of Mexico and a five year limit on keeping a US vehicle; but with possible discounts, could actually require less, about $5500 per month, as long as you own property and can show CFE bills, escritura, paid taxes, etc. So, that part is about the same, unless it is less for a wife & children of a citizen. That, you'll have to ask INM or find it at their website. The costs are expressed as a multiple of the daily minimum wage in your area, so you'll have to do the math.
> Certainly, if your husband were to suddenly become an upstanding businessman or gainfully employed with a salary (not a grey market occupation) and taxable income, things might be somewhat easier. Remember that you'll have to prove all of these qualifications annually, until you can become 'inmigrado' in five years, or naturalized, by Foreign Affairs, not INM, in as little as two years. The two older children might them become 'asimilados'.
> I don't have any idea of the husband's income requirement, or if it even makes a difference; but I'm sure it should. Again, I sure don't know all the answers or even all the possibilities. You really must go online to the Secretaria de Gobernacion, Instituto Nacional de Migraciøn, to begin searching for details that might help you design your next move. I suggest that you do that, in depth, before even considering the assistance of an attorney, who may know less than you will unless he is a very experienced immigration attorney with a good track record. Many just do routine applications and renewals. Your case is much more involved and may take several steps; you first, then the children, for example. Remember, Mexican hate to say 'no' or give bad news, but love to keep on charging you for 'helping'.
> I really do hope you can find a way and that you'll keep us informed on your progress. I'm sure that there are others on the forum who may have other suggestions or are just quietly rooting for your success. Buena suerte.


I just gave birth to our daughter. The doctors all were on me about the 27 reasons why I needed to have a ceserean done week after week, test after test. But I knew they were wrong. They told me she wasnt ok, but I knew she was. I kept on and so did they. Until 2 weeks late, I gave birth natural to a 9.11 lb daughter, healthy, blue eyed chubby cheek baby. I was ok and so was she and what I knew inside was right and I am glad that I did it my way. Sometimes there are just things that are not supposed to fit into the logic of the normal. Sometimes the rules need to be stretched in other directions. I know that I am right in persuing my family unity. So for this, I will take a deep breath and focus. I truely appreciate you and your advice. You are the closest thing to an instruction booklet that I have had since this has been an issue in my world and I thank you a million times over. I will keep you updated when something comes to me. And if you ever hear of anything more let me know. What a morning...


----------



## cheri7 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks to all who responded to my question. I just wanted to clarify one thing. If I use an attorney or "facilitator" do I need to apply in person in Guadalajara? ... or does the atty take care of everything. Right now I am leaning towards applying on my own, but I want to weigh all possibilities first.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

On your first FM3 you need to go to Immigration in person - finger printing. After that an attorney (law services) can easily take care of it. Most Lakeside attorneys will take you to Guad as part of the process. Attorneys can also quickly tell you if you qualify and if you have your papers in order


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

See post #2 in this thread, regarding the help available at a very inexpensive cost for the typing and checking of documents. You do the visiting to INM, the bank payment, photos, etc. The first visit to INM will provide you with the instructions, in detail.


----------



## cheri7 (Nov 24, 2009)

Okay, will do. Thanks again for all of your guidance!


----------



## gkloken (Aug 9, 2007)

cheri7 said:


> Okay, will do. Thanks again for all of your guidance!


I just received my FM3. New thing is you have to get you original Bank Statements for the last 3 months and have it Apostilled in the USA , before your paperwork get submitted . It is quick and easy and real cheap. But it has to be done and submitted tied and sealed inside the Apostille. I guess it must be part of the new changes that is now in effect internationally.


----------



## gkloken (Aug 9, 2007)

RVGRINGO said:


> You seem to be very level headed and genuinely determined to solve this problem. I certainly hope that you can find a way. I'm sure that you and your husband can go to the Mexican government website and find the INM requirements for immigration in all of the various circumstances. I am at a bit of a loss to answer your question accurately, as I don't know the financial requirements for an FM2, which is what you and the children really need, as family members. It might be less, or it might be the same as any individual. By the way, owning property can give you a discount on those requirements for an FM2 but not an FM3. That said, the current FM3 requirement is around the equivalent of $1150 USD per person, per month. The FM2 is about $1836 per month but dependents, such as your children, may be given up to a 50% discount, as I understand it. So, my best estimate is that for FM3s with no ability to immigrate or get naturalized, but the ability to come and go and have a US vehicle (cheaper costs), You and the kids would need to prove a monthly income of almost $6000.00 USD. However, the FM2 with higher cost to apply and to maintain every year, but with restrictions on travel out of Mexico and a five year limit on keeping a US vehicle; but with possible discounts, could actually require less, about $5500 per month, as long as you own property and can show CFE bills, escritura, paid taxes, etc. So, that part is about the same, unless it is less for a wife & children of a citizen. That, you'll have to ask INM or find it at their website. The costs are expressed as a multiple of the daily minimum wage in your area, so you'll have to do the math.
> Certainly, if your husband were to suddenly become an upstanding businessman or gainfully employed with a salary (not a grey market occupation) and taxable income, things might be somewhat easier. Remember that you'll have to prove all of these qualifications annually, until you can become 'inmigrado' in five years, or naturalized, by Foreign Affairs, not INM, in as little as two years. The two older children might them become 'asimilados'.
> I don't have any idea of the husband's income requirement, or if it even makes a difference; but I'm sure it should. Again, I sure don't know all the answers or even all the possibilities. You really must go online to the Secretaria de Gobernacion, Instituto Nacional de Migraciøn, to begin searching for details that might help you design your next move. I suggest that you do that, in depth, before even considering the assistance of an attorney, who may know less than you will unless he is a very experienced immigration attorney with a good track record. Many just do routine applications and renewals. Your case is much more involved and may take several steps; you first, then the children, for example. Remember, Mexican hate to say 'no' or give bad news, but love to keep on charging you for 'helping'.
> I really do hope you can find a way and that you'll keep us informed on your progress. I'm sure that there are others on the forum who may have other suggestions or are just quietly rooting for your success. Buena suerte.


Please help me here. Where on earth do you get that high figures from for FM3? That is ridiculous . You need to prove accommodation by submitting a utility bill even if in the name of a landlord. You do not need to own a property. Average monthly income of around $2000 (with 2 children). No specific requirements and you can be lucrative.
See below: 
"There are various categories under which FM3 visas are granted, and these relate to the activities you intend to undertake while in Mexico. Under the terms of the FM3, you are authorized to only undertake certain, specific activities which may be lucrative or non-lucrative, depending on the visa's classification.

One of the criteria that the Mexican authorities require for the issuance of a FM3 Visa is that the applicant prove that they have 'sufficient funds to sustain themselves while in Mexico' and/or a proven steady income. There is no official minimum or maximum amount -- every application appears to be dealt with on a case-by-case basis. Proof of funds and/or income is usually requested by means of bank account statements, proof of investment income, credit cards, or a combination of these."


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

gkloken,
Actually, there are very specific financial requirements, based upon a multiple of the daily minimum wage in the various regions of Mexico. Those are outlined in detail within the laws. Original bank statements are universally required for three months prior, you are correct on that. We have never had to have them apostiled; marriage certificates for dependency, yes. Property ownership is not a requirement, but can provide a discount in the financial requirements.
Did you get your FM3 from a consulate? If so, that option will end next month because the consulates always seemed to make up their own rules.
Of course, there are several 'characteristics' of both FM3 and FM2 and there will be three for the FMM. See the application form for migratory procedures for details.


----------



## raquellee (Mar 29, 2010)

gkloken said:


> Please help me here. Where on earth do you get that high figures from for FM3? That is ridiculous . You need to prove accommodation by submitting a utility bill even if in the name of a landlord. You do not need to own a property. Average monthly income of around $2000 (with 2 children). No specific requirements and you can be lucrative.
> See below:
> "There are various categories under which FM3 visas are granted, and these relate to the activities you intend to undertake while in Mexico. Under the terms of the FM3, you are authorized to only undertake certain, specific activities which may be lucrative or non-lucrative, depending on the visa's classification.
> 
> One of the criteria that the Mexican authorities require for the issuance of a FM3 Visa is that the applicant prove that they have 'sufficient funds to sustain themselves while in Mexico' and/or a proven steady income. There is no official minimum or maximum amount -- every application appears to be dealt with on a case-by-case basis. Proof of funds and/or income is usually requested by means of bank account statements, proof of investment income, credit cards, or a combination of these."


So if I was working as a teacher for example while living in Mexico, and my husband working as well, and we are living at his parents (because we intend to sell our home in Cuernavaca and move to Jalisco), in your opinion this will be ok for an FM3?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There is only one problem with that idea: You have to have at least an FM3 before you can even apply for permission from INM to work in Mexico. You can't put the cart before the horse.


----------



## raquellee (Mar 29, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> There is only one problem with that idea: You have to have at least an FM3 before you can even apply for permission from INM to work in Mexico. You can't put the cart before the horse.


So then how does that work, get hired and say to the school, I will work for you if you help me with my FM3? Someone did suggest that once.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes, that is exactly the correct procedure and the school would have to be willing to specify your position, and location, to support your application for a work endorsement on your visa.


----------



## raquellee (Mar 29, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Yes, that is exactly the correct procedure and the school would have to be willing to specify your position, and location, to support your application for a work endorsement on your visa.


you mean location as in address? and are you talking doing this from there or from the US on the computer? I have a friend that is a teacher in Mexico and she was advising me of schools. She also said that with or w/o a certificate in teaching that I would be an asset to their school. We were mainly discussing the extra money for my kids welfare, but the FM3 possiblities???? I am due in Guadalahara next week.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Most INM working permission is specific to the job and the location of that job, as I understand it. However, in certain instances, that requirement is obviously not appropriate.


----------



## raquellee (Mar 29, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Most INM working permission is specific to the job and the location of that job, as I understand it. However, in certain instances, that requirement is obviously not appropriate.


Because of the fact that I am new to this as a "newbie", RVGRINGO, is it ok that other conversations are following another person's question? I am wondering if all is helpful to Cheri7 or if this is the norm or what. Please inform me. If so I have a million questions maybe.


----------



## gkloken (Aug 9, 2007)

RVGRINGO said:


> gkloken,
> Actually, there are very specific financial requirements, based upon a multiple of the daily minimum wage in the various regions of Mexico. Those are outlined in detail within the laws. Original bank statements are universally required for three months prior, you are correct on that. We have never had to have them apostilled; marriage certificates for dependency, yes. Property ownership is not a requirement, but can provide a discount in the financial requirements.
> Did you get your FM3 from a consulate? If so, that option will end next month because the consulates always seemed to make up their own rules.
> Of course, there are several 'characteristics' of both FM3 and FM2 and there will be three for the FMM. See the application form for migratory procedures for details.


 I got my FM3 in Mexico, it took three weeks, including the time waiting for the Apostille to be obtained from the USA. The financial requirements I gave you is directly from the INM. 
The apostille is now required for bank statements too. You can open a business or invest in one in Mexico with the FM3, but as you say it could be different in the different states. I paid $400 application fee together with the consulting fee. With everything ready, only one visit to the immigration offices, before and then one when I picked it up. No hassle, no problem, it is heaven on earth, cheaper than cheap in comparison to the USA immigration. Actually one should not even begin to compare it.


----------



## newlifeinmx (Mar 27, 2010)

raquellee said:


> You have just made me smile and breathe a little, wow. ok, well the situation, is this. I am married in the Cuernavaca court. Which a man over the phone in the American Embassy in Mexico told me that the immigration in Cuernavaca should have had us set up with residency while we were getting married, but instead the immigration in Cuernavaca was at that time telling me that marriage and residency are two separate issues and are unrelated. Instead they are telling me the requirement is a proven $3,000 or so notorized income bank statement. This is a dead end of course. I asked my father who is near retirement if we could place my name on his account soley for a proof of income, but he is not comfortable with another country having access to his personal information like that. Applying for dependent of Mexican citizen (my husband) may hit a wall as he makes harldy nothing for wages. For the past 3 years in Mexico we have been living off of money that we had saved beforehand, 2 different income tax returns from me, money from my father, like a few hundred a month, and then my husbands 800 pesos per week. Hence we are selling our home in Cuernavaca which is a money pit when you are poor, and we are moving to Jalisco to live with his parents and invest in land property in that area. I have wondered if we opened up a business selling ice cream if this would be enough proof for a dependent family to my husband. I dont know the money value of prooving you can support a family as a Mexican citizen, but if it is anywhere close to the $3,000 USD per month that is not going to be reality ever. Our two babies (2 yrs and newborn) are his and mine. The older 2 that are 10 and 11 are mine to previous marriage upon which I have sole custody and he has had all rights obliviated due to his extensive problems and he is actually not allowed to contact us in any way. I do not have any ties to him at all not even a support. They have been attending public school averaging B's in Mexico. So they are fluent, but I am better at understanding and reading than I am at with my choppy broken spanish english speaking. What do you think...I am not sure if this is the info that you were talking about needing more or not.



interesting comment, living off 2 different income tax returns? Why would you file income tax returns in the US when you have living in Mexico for the last 3 years? I am totally lost on that comment. I hope to never file another income tax return when I hopefully move to GTO. Please some insight into why you filed a income tax return and living in Mexico .


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

gkloken said:


> I got my FM3 in Mexico, it took three weeks, including the time waiting for the Apostille to be obtained from the USA. The financial requirements I gave you is directly from the INM.
> The apostille is now required for bank statements too.


Like consulates ... different Immigration offices have their own rules. In 5 years I've never had anything apostle'd with IM offices in Manzanillo and Guad. Maybe with upcoming changes things will become more standardized


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Ok folks, we're wandering way off topic, but this is important stuff to the individuals involved. So, let's not waste time and space by discussing past experiences, in view of the fact that the system is going to become much more standardized and simpler to navigate; at least that's the intention.

Yes, there are different categories of FMM, FM2 and FM3. Each person must determine the appropriate category (characteristica) for their application. Then, each category will have its own qualification requirements. Most of us are familiar with the 'rentista' or 'tourista' requirements and we all know that the various INM offices have often had very different interpretations of those requirements. Reading levels of some of the authorities are somewhat limited and confusion seems rampant. We just have to live with that and try not to add to the confusion. Nevertheless, the INM authority in front of you is the one you'll have to deal with. Arguing with him, or bringing in an attorney (that's the topic here), may only stiffen his position.
My purpose in this discussion is to try to lead folks to the government resources, so that they can read the requirements for themselves, or have a bilingual person help them. Beyond that, I can only pass on things from my own current reading and can almost guarantee that there will be more confusion, for a while, after the new changes take place on May 1st.
So, let's stay on topic. If folks have other questions or comments on other matters, please start a new topic and think carefully about the specific title you choose. That will help others stay on topic.
Since I think this topic has exhausted itself, I'll close it now.
Thanks


----------

